# coffin size?



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/coffin/


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you matrixmom! I had this bookmarked at one time and forgot which site I found it at.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's another with plans using wood.
http://scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I make all mine (except the ones in the mausoleum as they are snobby rich folk) like the old style pine boxes. And usually have the character in italready done and just make the coffin to fit.......like an old west undertaker would do.


----------



## mobeye (Jun 26, 2015)

This is awesome, thanks guys.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

heres mine

http://theyard.netii.net/coffin.htm


----------



## bugdoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are mine, about 6' tall


----------

